
The 4 Golden Signals of API Health and Performance in Cloud-Native Applications - smb06
https://blog.netsil.com/the-4-golden-signals-of-api-health-and-performance-in-cloud-native-applications-a6e87526e74
======
bbeetz
How does this compare with New Relic? And Datadog?

~~~
smb06
New Relic is a code embedded agent, Netsil is not. Netsil captures all the
traffic through the network layer using Remote PCAP agents so no change to
application code is required. Same for Datadog.

Also, Netsil monitors at the service level and not infrastructure level. So
you get more fine-grained metrics related to your service health without code
instrumentation. It is also a self-hosted product and not a SaaS service like
Datadog.

You can read more here: [https://blog.netsil.com/listen-to-your-apis-see-your-
apps-a9...](https://blog.netsil.com/listen-to-your-apis-see-your-
apps-a91ece5aa5bd)

------
smb06
Monitoring calls made to external APIs isn't easy. The article touches on a
nice approach to do so.

